# Tread Noise



## Justin Wilcott (Apr 7, 2016)

I asked Tesla Service Burbank to replace all 4 tires. They charged me 2k with the alignment. As soon as I got on the freeway I noticed a very audible drone of tread noise. I figured it would go away, but after a few thousand miles it's still there. I checked what kind of tires they put on there and they are different than the ones I originally had. I took it back, the manager called me and said the tires are OEM and very similar and a tech said the noise was 'normal' But I used to have a silent car, now it just drones on the freeway. I'm really not sure what to do. 

The previous tire was 'Continental Extreme Contact' 
The new noisy tires are 'Continental Conti Sport 5'

Both have 'Conti-Silent' foam.


----------

